# The best place to relax



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

What is the best place to get relaxed?For me it is my bed. But as an outside spot, the beach. Not a crowded Sunday, no.







A nice afternoon, swinging on a hamoc under a palm tree just hearing the sounds of the waves. A piï¿½a colada at hand wouldn't hurt either. Just writing it makes me feel relaxed.







What is yours?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

In the bathtub, with the lights low and some soft music on...but, only after both of my boys are asleep and my husband is watching TV (asleep!) downstairs. It is very hard to find peace and quiet in a house with three little boys (yes, I am including my husband here!)!!BTW, that beach sounds wonderful! I'm jealous! I wish we had beaches in Oklahoma. I guess I could pull the wading pool over by the sandbox and make my own!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I do not have a bathtub







; if I did that would be another one.Laura, for so many years I did not like the beach. As an adult I discovered it was because of the sun and the terrible things it does to my skin. Notice I mentioned under the palm trees.







Now whenever I go I just try to protect myself even though sometimes I am not too wise about it. This morning (5am) I saw a cruise ship enetering the bay. It was wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

In my dance studio... alone..... uninterrupted... where I can be anyone or anything that I want to be.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hanging out with the dogs for good unconditionalsympathy and support.Yep, for me it's on the bed too for my most favorite place.Oh yes, dogs and all.Just one big blissed out pack.Kamie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay the best place to relax for me is in my mind.


----------

